
Diplomats suffered “concussion without concussion” and we still don't know why - cbkeller
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/11/19/the-mystery-of-the-havana-syndrome
======
cbkeller
More references: [1] semi-recent nytimes article on same topic [2]
physiological effects of microwave radiation

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/01/science/sonic-attack-
cuba...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/01/science/sonic-attack-cuba-
microwave.html) [2]
[https://www.physiology.org/doi/pdf/10.1152/jappl.1962.17.4.6...](https://www.physiology.org/doi/pdf/10.1152/jappl.1962.17.4.689)

------
ohiovr
I keep reading this story but I have not seen any offical attempt to use
pressure sensors, low and high frequency microphones, and em spectrum
analyzers to trace what this alledged effect is being transmitted by.

~~~
fipple
If they did that, they’re not going to talk about it if they couldn’t figure
it out. The US government is not going to announce that they took a billion
dollars of their best equipment down to Havana and still can’t figure out
what’s going on.

~~~
ohiovr
It shouldn't take millions of dollars worth of gear to rule out the above
possiblities. If not sonic or EM then what could it be?

~~~
cbkeller
Wouldn't be surprised if someone has determined the cause and just hasn't
publicized it.. There were some comments on an older ars technica article
which I thought made a pretty good case for EM.

